# Doug Stewart-Buckeye Lake guide



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Would like to ask about 1/2 day fishing trip for saugeye & crappie--can you email me?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Try getting ahold of him through Facebook if you have it. If not I'll send you a private message on how to get ahold of him.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

His email is [email protected]


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> His email is [email protected]


many thanks!


----------

